
Show HN: Playing a .wav file through the system bus - deutronium
https://github.com/anfractuosity/musicplayer
======
deutronium
Based on the awesome work at [https://github.com/fulldecent/system-bus-
radio](https://github.com/fulldecent/system-bus-radio)

I use PDM to output a .wav file via the system bus, and pick up via a radio.

